# Schwarze 333 SE?



## trebordollars

Anyone used Schwarze's new single engine unit. We are looking at possibly purchasing one and wanted to know what others experience has been... does it pick up as well as a 347 or 348, is it reliable, how is the fuel efficiency, is it quieter, etc.

Thanks for the help!

Trebor


----------



## landcare pa

we have a 333se we purchased in jan 2005 it works as well as the 347 pluse save`s fuel,also check out the night hawk sweeper they have been around for 25 years and i hear have more suction.


----------



## trebordollars

*Price for 333?*

Could you share with us what you paid for the 333?

T~


----------



## landcare pa

$ 53,000.00 in jan we have 7 schwarze machines and update every 3 years


----------

